# Preseed



## loopylou83 (Oct 8, 2013)

hi iv been ttc for a few years no and am on my first cycle of clomid, i was doing a bit of research today and read alot of good reviews on PRE-SEED, has anyone tried PRE-SEED to help i was reading reviews about it and most of them was really good, but im not sure.

thanks in advance


----------



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

Yep, i've used pre-seed for ages. I think it really helps me as i have dryness issues (sorry if tmi!). I've been pregnant 4 times while using it - 3 m/c but one beautiful healthy 4yr old girl too.


----------



## loopylou83 (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks for your reply, sorry to hear about ur m/c's i did read that this could happen when using it as it allows the weaker swimmers to get to the egg where they dont normally


----------



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

I doubt the m/c are related to the pre-seed, i have Pcos so it's most likely our problems are down to egg quality. DH has no problems.


----------



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

Also, what you say doesn't make any logical sense - if the pre-seed helps poor quality sperm get there, it would also - in the same way - help good quality sperm, which would still be stronger once in the uterine environment and therefore more likely to get to the egg. There is no way the pre-seed could somehow differentially make the poorer quality sperm better swimmers than the good quality. I think it's more likely just that women who use pre-seed are more likely to have fertility issues and therefore miscarry. The pre-seed effectively is doing the same job as your own cervical mucus.


----------



## loopylou83 (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks  i am new to trying anything to aid fertility as we were just ttc naturally until we discovered i had a low egg count


----------



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

After my 3RD friend announcing they are pregnant 2 with their second and due in may I definitely will be buying his stuff.  At this moment in time id try anything lol x


----------



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ive just bought this on ebay and would say its rather expensive.  Where is best to buy this for a decent price? And would I use this on my fertile week or just all the time? X


----------



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thats my preseed arrived. Just wondering when is best to use this as its a bit expensive.  Do you tend to just use it on your fertile week? Xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I use presseed and think its good, though I'm still TTC. I tend to use it around my fertile week only as it is expensive.


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies.


Just a quick message to anyone who hasn't tried/hasn't heard of this stuff yet. After TTC for 10 years this wonderful stuff worked on our first attempt! you may have to order it online (i got mine in america) but its worth a shot


apologies if this post is in the wrong place 


keeley


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Congratulations on your nat BFP


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

thank you, its still early days though


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Preseed doesn't damage sperm like other lubricants so safe to use while ttc.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I have got pregnant twice with 5 cycles using it - would def recommend. Makes dtd much more enjoyable too  xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hasn't worked for me but my dh has a very low sperm count so slimming down for IVF. We still trying try naturally though as you never know and we always use preseed so as not to damage sperm and to help the sperm travel.


----------

